# "Wish you were" Club



## Shady_Boy (Aug 11, 2008)

Do you ever wish you could be a Warrior, Race Car Driver, or anything like in a fantasy land?

I have, I wish I could be a Swordsman, I use a Metal Bat and Break Tree Limbs and stuff... Sometimes I wish I were a dig, running like the wind and no one tell me what to do, and sometimes else, I wish I could be a bunny, running almost 200 Horsepower and living it all!!

What do yuo wish you could be, and please join this club telling everyone what yo wish you were or what you could do!

One time I thought I could be a plane and hooked to Fan Blades to my bike and went really fast down a hill! The blades went like 100MPH, it was cool but I didn't go to the sky, I did enjoy watching the blades go fast too.

Please do not spam here, this a club just for wishes. Let's hope when we grow up, our wishes come true!

Please Join!


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 13, 2008)

I've always wanted to be something. My state of being a dreamer started when I was conversing with my older brother when I was around a year or two of age.

"Hey Gina, what do you want to be when you grow up?"
"A refrigerator!"
*laughs* "Why a refrigerator?"
"So I'll always have food in me! =DDD"

I had an active imagination xP
Still do, actually.

Sometimes I'd like to be an Altaria. The Golden Altaria, who goes by the name of Princess Maia, on which my username was based off of. She had an epic background story, but unfortunately I never wrote it down and I've forgotten most of it.

Sometimes I wish I was a dragon. And kind of dragon, really. But mostly, a water dragon. Not a serpent-like dragon, but a western-style dragon with gills, that can live and thrive underwater. Not a very large one, maybe just three-five times the size of a full grown human being. I'd live in a sea where it stretches out to the horizon, as far as the eye can see, to the east. I'd get up early every morning and watch the sun rise.

When writing a Writer's Block entry at LJ, I fancied becoming a horse. An American Paint Horse, in a herd of around 20-30. Galloping through open plains entirely synchronized, through rivers. That'd be amazing.

When I was younger I wanted to be a human-bird (a person with a bird's wings and beak, very adept at flying). My reasoning was so I could fly around the world and visit absolutely any and every place I wanted.

Sometimes I've wished to be a Split Dragon of Dragon Cave. A female, obviously. I like the male's color scheme, but the females are gorgeous. In that fantasy, I'd find out where everyone of TCoD lives and visit them all, taking a picture with everyone and maybe giving everyone a short flight on my back.

Sometimes I wanted to be Princes Vira/Princess Cirelle, my own invention. She has an extremely long background story, but to cut it short, she's basically torn between living as a demon and living as an angel, since she's half each. So she lives in the Realm of Tranquility, with the Bonds from both her identities, Demon and Angel. They are Death the crow, who can transform into a hippogryph, and Serenity the Diamond-scaled Dragon, who can transform into a leviathan or hydra. Her scales are made of diamonds and she has the power to absorb the souls of living beings. She can then trap them in the diamond in the heart of her mountain, or absorb them for her own gain. She usually prefers to seal souls away in the diamond, ready for release at her will.

If you're interested, I'll give you the first version of Vira/Cirelle's story tomorrow. Incomplete and only the first draft, but it's there.


----------



## Shady_Boy (Aug 13, 2008)

Lol, this is interesting, I have an active imagination to, you can join, pretty funny!!


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd like to join. xDx I'd love to be a warrior cat (God, it feels so _wrong_ to _have_ to add the word "cat" after "warrior") or shapeshifter, but somehow I doubt that that's going to happen.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 17, 2008)

My lifelong dream is to acheive a non-human form. Pretty much any flying animal or "creature".


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 17, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> My lifelong dream is to acheive a non-human form. Pretty much any flying animal or "creature".


^ Yes


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you for being supportive, Yanmega.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm also like Alxprit. I wanna be something different...an alien...a Pokemon...something....at least for a day.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll join. I've always wished I could be a cat. Or a dog. Or a bird. Or any other kind of animal. :) Oh wait, yeah! I've always wanted to be a Pokémon! A Swellow or Purugly would be nice.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 19, 2008)

Darksong said:


> I'll join. I've always wished I could be a cat. Or a dog. Or a bird. Or any other kind of animal. :) Oh wait, yeah! I've always wanted to be a Pokémon! A Swellow or Purugly would be nice.


Pokémon, don't get me started! There's plenty of stuff I've admired for a vessel for me.
_Like Torchic._
Yes, my very first PMD related dream had to do with Torchic, so he was technically first. I also fancied Gallade and Latias (SEX CHANGE :O) later.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooh, there are many things I wish I was. I wish I was a dog of some sort a lot of the time. Dogs. <3 A magical, mystical dog with powers. I also wish that I was in a Final Fantasy game and was a mage and traveled around in a party fighting monsters and bosses. It would be SO awesome.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

I wish I could be a Criminologist. Or the kind of detective that you see romanticized in books and movies and whatnot. *sigh*.

...I feel very boring. 8D;


Uhm..In terms of fantasy-type stuff, being a gryphon or dragon for a while would pretty much rock my socks off. Or perhaps just a cat. That'd be nice. Then I'd get to have an excuse for my excessive napping. |D;


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 24, 2008)

*cough*

I've recently taken an admiring to butterflies. I like them, I chase after them when I can, and just want them to not escape... Anyway, they seem pretty cool. I want to be one, but not forever.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd like to be some type of marine animal. Like a seal or a sea lion.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 27, 2008)

Honestly, I always fantasize about being a flying animal and well..Flying! 8D It'd be wonderful to have that freedom, new view of the world and exhilarating rush for just one day. Or maybe a week. (I imagine it'd get boring and be easy to take for granted if it lasted any longer than that.)
The reason I adore roller coasters is because it makes me think of flying at a high speed.
I don't like being on a track though. D: I want to go where I'd like. I want to hang glide, that'd be very cool. Heck, I have a video of me when I was three asking a guy dressed as Santa to give me a parachute for Christmas, because I wanted to fly. xD I always pretended I was a bat when I was six. I was obsessed.

Now I like birds a lot. They're just really cool, I mean look at a skeleton of a raptor of some sort and that alone is majestic. Their talons are even really cool. XD

I really fancy kestrels.
And gryphons. And eagles. And...

*rambles*


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 27, 2008)

Birds and fish. They do what we can't. That's why we envy them.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 1, 2008)

(insert synonym here)


----------



## Linzys (Sep 6, 2008)

Indeed? 8D;


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 6, 2008)

Agh.

ANYWAY... the apparent leader of the club has only posted twice. What's up with that?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 7, 2008)

Got some more stuff I wish I was~

I wish I was the ruler of a country. No, I'm serious. I mean, I've always wanted to be the leader of something. Even if I'm sort of irresponsible and disorganized. 

Plus Queen Arylett and President Arylett have a nice ring to them~


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 7, 2008)

A Phoenix Anthro

*looks at retroviruses and genetic engineering* ^^


----------



## Frozen Weta (Sep 8, 2008)

I've always wanted to be a three-inch-tall person!

I've also dreamt of being a plant-human hybrid, or a platypus, or a talking pangolin, or a hagfish!

Yeah, I can just imagine myself as a hagfish, all jawless and owning a notochord instead of vertebrae, and eating a disease-ridden fish's innards...  If you haven't noticed, I could be under the category of "Disturbing Biology Geek."


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, plants. Interesting stuff...

I don't feel I could rule anything. Too much responsibility.
It might also be interesting to be small.


----------

